# Re: wrapping a rod



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: wrapping a rod*

does anyone in my area have the ability to re wrap a penn senator special 30 to 50lb rod? I was wondering cause i got it for a dollar and my main attraction was the aluminum reel seat but on closer inspection the top guide before the roller was not attached on one side and while examinng it popped off


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

what all do you want done to it guides and butt wrap?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks but i have already found someone


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

good deal


----------

